# Has anyone found reviews of the Canon 16-35 f/2.8 L III yet?



## StoneColdCoffee (Oct 16, 2016)

Still looking for some reviews and i cant really find any. I just see the old reviews from months ago. Im hoping Dustin Or someoen else has given a new review.
Thanks


----------



## Xyxyll (Oct 17, 2016)

Check out the gear talk forum (not rumors section).

Here's all I've found so far: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31037.0


----------



## Lenscracker (Oct 17, 2016)

I agree. For as long as these lenses have been in stock at the major suppliers you would think that Dustin or Tony or even some ambitious customer would have given us a review by now. I really want to know if there is great benefit for me to trade in my current 16-35 II for this model III.


----------



## LordofTackle (Oct 17, 2016)

Dustin is already working on his


----------



## san man (Oct 22, 2016)

http://www.cameraegg.org/ef-16-35mm-f2-8l-iii-usm-lens-reviews-roundup/


----------

